# Filipino Chicken Adobo



## Kayelle (Feb 4, 2013)

This was requested at the dinner thread. It can also be done with pork.

2 lbs. skinless boneless chicken thighs, cubed
1/2 cup low sodium Soy Sauce
1/2 cup white vinegar
1/2 cup whole garlic cloves, smashed
2 bay leaves
1/2 tsp. whole peppercorns
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 Tbs. Sriracha hot sauce
4 cups water
Chopped green onions for garnish

Marinate the chicken in the mixture without the water for at least 30 minutes. Dry off the chicken cubes, reserving the marinade, and fry in a small amount of oil to color.
Add the marinade and water to the chicken and bring to the boil. Turn down the heat and simmer uncovered 40-60 minutes. Remove the bay leaves and serve over rice or cooked Lo Mein noodles. Garnish with chopped green onions.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 4, 2013)

This really sounds delicious. In fact, I'll probably make it this week, since it just so happens I have all the ingredients on hand already. Well, close anyway. I don't have any thigh meat, but I do have a dozen legs in the freezers. I'm thinking they would work just as well.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 4, 2013)

Drum sticks should work just fine Steve. I've made it with whole bone in thighs before. Pork shoulder chunks work well too. 
The flavor is really intense and I think you'll like it. Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## merstar (Feb 4, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> This was requested at the dinner thread. It can also be done with pork.
> 
> 2 lbs. skinless boneless chicken thighs, cubed
> 1/2 cup low sodium Soy Sauce
> ...



Thanks for posting this!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you, thank you!   This one is going on the menu for the weekend!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 4, 2013)

Mmm, with pork chunks.  Thanks Kayelle!


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 4, 2013)

That sounds good... here's the recipe my Dad brought
back from there back in the 1950s.. it is one of my favorites!

1 chicken, cut up, skinned
1 head of garlic, chopped
1 large onion, chopped or sliced.
3/4 cup Soy sauce
3/4 cup White vinegar

Place chicken in a pot just big enough to hold it.
Layer onion and garlic between chicken pieces.
Add soy and vinegar, then enough water to just
cover chicken. (He always added a 1/4 cup more of
each if more than 1 cup of water was needed.)
Bring to boil, reduce heat, cover and simmer 1/2 hour.
Serve over rice.

(This version is much better with bone-in chicken.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll have to bug a couple of the Filipino nurses for their recipes.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 5, 2013)

You're all so welcome! Let me know how you like it.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 5, 2013)

Yum!

Your recipe rocks!  I used some black soy sauce and less suger....


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback Jenny! Black Soy Sauce? I thought it was all black. Tell me more?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 5, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the feedback Jenny! Black Soy Sauce? I thought it was all black. Tell me more?



Yes its all black!  LOL "Black soy sauce" or at least that's what I call it is thicker and sweeter, usually with molasses added.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 5, 2013)

ahhhhhhhh I see. Thanks Jenny, I'll look for it at the Asian market.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 5, 2013)

I use these


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you Kayelle, this recipe looks lovely


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 6, 2013)

jennyema said:


> I use these



I have not tried those yet but have heard that they were good. I really like pearl river bridge soy sauce but I am always on the look out for some thing new.


----------



## Bookbrat (Feb 6, 2015)

Hmmm...we went to an Asian market and I grabbed some black vinegar...wish I'd seen black soy sauce. Also got several bottles of other things I have no idea what to do with, lol.

This looks wonderful, thank you! I am on a Things I Have Never Cooked kick and this will go on my list.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks BB..
Tonight I wanted to add the amended recipe to the original I posted a couple of years ago. I love how a recipe can evolve and become better with time.

                               Quote:
                                                                      Originally Posted by *Kayelle* 

 
_I'm making Chicken Adobo tonight Filipino Chicken Adobo
but this time I'm adding some coconut milk. I saw Al Roker do it that  way on the Today show this morning so I'll give it a try. He also  reduced the sauce after the chicken was done, and wilted some fresh  spinach in the sauce before pouring it over the rice. Report later  tonight.

What's your plan for dinner tonight?_

My report is Al Roker knows what he's talking about.

 I eliminated the water in the above recipe I've used for years, and  added a can of coconut milk along with some lemongrass. I added the  fresh baby spinach to the mix just before I served it over Asian  noodles(rather than rice) and topped with chopped green onions. Dang....


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 7, 2015)

Adobo with coconut milk is normal depending upon which region you're in. Google images for Adobong Manok sa Gata recipe. You will see lots of recipes. 

As to vinegar if you can find cane vinegar give that a try. I like making adobo with this one. https://www.asianfoodgrocer.com/asian-food/sauces-seasoning/vinegar/datu-puti-cane-vinegar


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2015)

powerplantop said:


> Adobo with coconut milk is normal depending upon which region you're in. Google images for Adobong Manok sa Gata recipe. You will see lots of recipes.
> 
> As to vinegar if you can find cane vinegar give that a try. I like making adobo with this one. https://www.asianfoodgrocer.com/asian-food/sauces-seasoning/vinegar/datu-puti-cane-vinegar



Thanks for the tips ppo. I've been using rice wine vinegar, can you tell me how the cane vinegar differs?
I don't normally use coconut milk for anything, but on a lark I picked up a can at Trader Joes and was very glad I had it on hand for this.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 7, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the tips ppo. I've been using rice wine vinegar, can you tell me how the cane vinegar differs?
> I don't normally use coconut milk for anything, but on a lark I picked up a can at Trader Joes and was very glad I had it on hand for this.



I would say it is a little bit mellower. My wife uses it instead of rice wine vinegar now.


----------



## kwankapang (Apr 21, 2015)

Add a few pieces of bay leaf while cooking adobo is the secret told by my Philipino friends.  Worth to try.


----------



## Claire (May 3, 2015)

Funny, I was just thinking of making this soon, only the pork version.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 3, 2015)

If you ask 10 Pilipinos for an adobo recipe, you will get at least 9 versions. Some will sauté the chicken and pork first, some will sauté the chicken and pork last, and others will just braise the eaw chicken and pork in the adobo liquid as it cooks down. This is how my ex-wife did it: 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*CHICKEN& PORK ADOBO*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_*Ingredients:*_[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]3    cups water [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2    cups distilled white vinegar [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]4    Tbs soy sauce [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2    tsp whole peppercorns [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2    tsp salt (or to taste)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1    tsp crushed red pepper (optional)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1    small onion, finely chopped[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]4    cloves garlic, minced [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1    pound chicken pieces, legs and thighs preferred[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1    pound pork, cut into large pieces [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2    tablespoons peanut oil[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_*Instructions:*_[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Brown chicken and pork pieces in oil in a deep sauté pan, then remove to paper towels. Cook onions in sauté pan until soft and translucent,then add garlic, crushed red pepper, salt and pepper and continue to cook until onions are lightly browned. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Add water, vinegar, and soy sauce and heat to boiling. Add chicken and pork, reduce heat and simmer until liquid is reduced to a thick sauce, turning chicken and pork occasionally. Place chicken and pork on serving platter and pour sauce over steamed white rice.[/FONT]


----------



## GotGarlic (May 3, 2015)

Sir Loin, what cut of pork would you use for this recipe?


----------



## Kayelle (May 5, 2015)

Just my opinion GG, but if I were using both dark meat chicken, and pork, I'd use pork loin. 

If I did it without the chicken, I'd use pork shoulder.

I've no idea what SLOB will say though.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 6, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Sir Loin, what cut of pork would you use for this recipe?



I use boneless pork shoulder


----------



## GotGarlic (May 6, 2015)

Sounds good, Kayelle and Sir Loin


----------



## CharlieD (May 7, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## puffin3 (May 9, 2015)

Yesterday I watched episode 2 of this years MC Australia. As usual it was an excellent production. One contestant competing for an apron made adobo. It looks delicious. I made a note to make it this week. 'Coincidence? LOL


----------



## puffin3 (May 9, 2015)

Is there a risk of the CC milk splitting if you are adding vinegar?


----------



## Kayelle (May 9, 2015)

Puffin, do you mean "breaking" like cream can do? Coconut milk isn't dairy so I don't think it will, but at any rate it didn't break for me.


----------

